# EX600RT with 7D and 60D HSS



## DianeK (Sep 3, 2012)

I am reading conflicting information so am seeking some clarification. Will HSS mode work on my 7D and 60D with the new 600RT's in _radio_ mode or do the flashes revert to optical mode to do HSS? I currently have a local buyer for my Pocket Wizard set and two 430EXII's and my intention was to get two of the new 600's with the money from my sale thinking the new set up would be easier to use. But I don't want to lose HSS in radio mode. I am reading some posts on POTN where they are stating that they are getting HSS with the older cameras in radio mode but I am concerned if they are using them indoors that perhaps optical mode is being used by the flashes and the users are mistakenly assuming radio mode is still working. Any observations here regarding this issue?
Diane


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 3, 2012)

DianeK said:


> I am reading some posts on POTN where they are stating that they are getting HSS with the older cameras in radio mode but I am concerned if they are using them indoors that perhaps optical mode is being used by the flashes and the users are mistakenly assuming radio mode is still working. Any observations here regarding this issue?
> Diane



I don't know the POTN threads, but with the 600rt it's pretty easy to see what protocol you're using, so it's likely they're correct. It's just that the 60d/7d menus don't support the radio settings and you have to change them on the flashes (which is easier and faster anyway with the great display of the 600rt). You just have to be sure to enable hss sync on the flashes, though I really don't understand why Canon made this step necessary. But someone with two 600rt and a 7d/60d should confirm this - if such a person exists


----------



## DianeK (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you.
Diane


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I do have a 1DX, 7D, two EX600 and a ST-E3-RT.
I do not have time now, but if you can wait a day or two, I will do some High speed sync test with the 7D.

Hope you can wait

Ben


----------



## DianeK (Sep 4, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do have a 1DX, 7D, two EX600 and a ST-E3-RT.
> I do not have time now, but if you can wait a day or two, I will do some High speed sync test with the 7D.
> ...



Yes I can wait thank you.
Diane


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Diane,

did some tests, not sure if you will not like what I have found.
7d with latest firmware 2.0.0.

ST-E3-RT in hot shoe, is recognised by the 7D as a "dum" device. It will trigger, but you can not get enable wireless. 
EX 600 in hot shoe of the camera. Manually set the ex600 to radio control. Switch both 7D and Ex600 on.
Go to "external flash setting", enable wireless and the ex600 will switch automatically to optical.
After that I set ex600 manual again to radio control and it will trigger via radio the slave. 
Switch the lot off and you will have to go through the sequence again.
Next issue: normal sync speed is 1/250 optical, but 1/125 radio controlled (says so in the manual!)

Next experiment, I have the wireless enabled on the 7d, manually set both ex600 to radio and HSS.
I am able to set shutter speeds to 1/8000 and I get proper exposure. I tried same shots with optical and exposure is the same. 


For me, the biggest draw back is that all the functions that you have when using the ex600 in optical, so define ratio etc with the 7D menus, is not working in radio mode. You can fool the system by steps outlined above. 
So, back to you original question, from my test it appears that you can do radio controlled HSS with the ex600 but you have to set it on the EX600. 


Hope this helps

Ben

If you want more detail, just send me an e-mail


----------



## DianeK (Sep 6, 2012)

Ben, thank you so much for doing all of that. I think for now, as long as all I have is the 60D and 7D, I am going to hang onto my PW's and 430EXII's. I was starting to lean that way the more I read about the 600's but your investigation of the issue has solidified my decision. I'm sure if/when I get a 5DIII, or the new entry level FF that is rumored, I will regret holding onto these puppies but for now, with my current gear, I'm just going to sit tight.
Thank you again for your time and effort!
Diane


----------



## davidosullivan (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Dianne,
I have 430exii and 5dii
I have just brought yn-622 TTL Radio triggers (~$100 set)

If you were interested in the 600 flashes to use _radio_ and TTL these triggers might be of interest to you. I have just tested in my living room of a crappy self portrait but they trigger at up to 1/8000 with my 430exii in TTL or manual mode. Exposure is correct. I can control the flash either from the camera menu or the flash itself in either TTL or manual. they should work with multiple flashes and ratios as well, although I have only one set so have only tested with one flash on camera and one off camera. 

There is no reson they would not work with 60d/7d. as far as the camera is concerened I think it thinks there is a 580exii on top. the 5dii is older than either the 7d or 60d.

So again not sure your reason for wanting to upgrade to the 600 flashes, but these YN622 triggers (http://thephotogadget.com/en/content/yongnuo-yn-622-wireless-ttl-flash-trigger-set-canon) might be a better alternative. Especially if that person is still interested in your PW's


----------



## DianeK (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks David. I was looking at the 600's as a way of simplifying things and lessening the number of pieces I need to carry around. The YN's may be simpler than the PW's but still are multiple pieces. I think I will just stick with the system I am currently familiar with for now. Down the road, if I get a new camera body that supports the 600's through the camera's menu I may change my flash system.
Diane


----------



## studio1972 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmm, just wondering, do other new cameras such as the 650D have compatibility with the radio flashes, or is it just the 1Dx and 5D3?


----------



## archiea (Aug 14, 2015)

How about lenmar batteries. They sell alot of those out here in the west coast


----------

